# New Charles Neil PBS show demo



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

In the new Charles Neil newsletter there is a link to the PBS demo on Vimeo.

I wondered how his style would translate to PBS. I have some mixed feelings about aspects of it, but I love, love, love that he is demonstrating high level woodworking. Instead of showing how to build an entire piece in 18 minutes, he focuses on the bombe shape, cutting the cove legs, and a finishing tip.

[Removed by request by Charles Neil]


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

Loved the video, can't wait for this to premier on PBS. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Charles, can't wait to be able to see this on a weekend morning, I confess there are times I'll leave another show on simply because it's wood working, but I tend to yell at the screen the same way I do at most cooking shows. In both the content has been so drained of technique to keep a short focused wannabe engaged all technique is lost. Considering this video against many of Charles' older videos, it will be an awesome show.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll watch any video he does. I never fail to learn something new. He's a great teacher and very generous to share all of that knowledge.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Charles Neil is a great teacher, finish expert and woodworker, His PBS show should be a total Winner.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow! I have got to put my antenna back up so I can watch his videos.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I will be watching it if it goes into syndication. I like his slow style of explaining things not like what has been on pbs lately. 
Art my pbs has 5 stations in the digital form its worth the antenna.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If PBS doesn't pick it up, you might try Popular Woodworking, they are really into this kind of thing.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> In the new Charles Neil newsletter there is a link to the PBS demo on Vimeo.
> 
> I wondered how his style would translate to PBS. I have some mixed feelings about aspects of it, but *I love, love, love that he is demonstrating high level woodworking.* Instead of showing how to build an entire piece in 18 minutes, he focuses on the bombe shape, cutting the cove legs, and a finishing tip.
> 
> ...


*BINGO!*

I personally think that that is what PBS often overlooks in their various WW-ing series. IMO, this will be a great WW series. I just hope that PBS will allow a *larger number* of shows/projects/videos before they move on to another WW genre. Charles Neil has staying power, and I hope that PBS will recognize that aspect of his character and talent.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll try and catch it if it makes it onto the PBS app for Roku. Sounds really similar to what the Woodsmith Shop guys have been doing for 3 seasons now. It's definitely an interesting approach but I'm not sure if I like it or not. Part of my problem with it is I think is that they have spent way too much time showing you how to do the simple stuff and not enough on doing the hard stuff.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It is a very different approach than Woodsmith shop, I think. I mean, he demonstrates old and new techniques on how to do the curved portion of a bombe chest-that's a long way from what most do.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Besides being a great guy, he's very practical with his approach. Normal people can understand.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I first saw this in May can't wait for it to become a series, Charles is an excellent teacher and this is a real treat getting to see him walk through a build like this. PBS needs this, Tommy Mac used to be my favorite but then he went all TOH building a new shop. The other programs show me how to go 3x over budget on a house remodel or how to make more stuff that will only be used in the shop or how to build anything, as long as it's held together with a couple hundred pocket screws. This is a segment that needed to be filled and I cash think of no one better for the job!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Hope it works out - I like Charles' down to earth advice…. but not sure the WGBH folks take someone that doesn't have a Boston Accent….. but hope springs eternal

Need someone better than Scott Phillips.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Funny how WGBH (Boston's PBS station) seems to be the only one generating this type of content and I do wonder at times if there's a touch of subliminal snobbery in the Boston mindset. We'll just have to flood their web site with positive comments and e-mails.

This is most definitely a different format than New Yankee Workshop or Rough Cut as it'll take more than a month of Sundays to show all the techniques required to make that Bombe high boy, and we live in an ADHD society.

But woodworkers will eat this up. I just hope there's enough of us out there to keep a quality program like Charles' show going.

Thanks to Charles for all of his online content and teaching, and now this program. It enriches the woodworking community greatly.

As for the accent…. I can just see the editors scratching their heads and breaking out a thesaurus the first time Charles says he's "fixin" to do something. :^)


----------

